

Obama Administration's Official Response to Stop SOPA Petitition - kposehn
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/stop-e-parasite-act/SWBYXX55?utm_source=wethepeople&utm_medium=response&utm_campaign=sopa

======
jak88
I received an email with their response. Empty blather signifying nothing.

------
jamesbritt
Obama embraced many of the central concerns about the NDAA.

Then approved it.

